

A physics version of 2048 – stellar nucleosynthesis - sterculus
http://iron.azylstra.net/

======
JetFire
Impossible was impossible,
[https://i.imgur.com/08J8FoI.png](https://i.imgur.com/08J8FoI.png).

~~~
sterculus
Haha yeah, the difficulty scaling may need some work, but at least it was an
accurate description :)

